# Do Small Men Like Big Men/Bodybuilding Is Not Gay



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)

Discuss


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## EARL (Apr 24, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> Discuss



What's to discuss? You're a fucking homo with a hunger for penis.

Cased closed. Your man card is revoked, not that you ever had one.

Carry on with your ridiculous shrine of queers. 
And continued being laughed at, then ignored.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)

EARL said:


> What's to discuss? You're a fucking homo with a hunger for penis.
> 
> Cased closed. Your man card is revoked, not that you ever had one.
> 
> ...




cool story bro..thx for visiting queer shrine


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 24, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>






Totally looking at Schwarzenegger's cawk


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Basement Wnidow (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you just go to My Pictures on Azza's comp ?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol I like this thread


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (Apr 24, 2012)

This thread is creepy


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2012)

Nobody can say bodybuilding is straight...


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

This thread goes to show the insatiable lust that Silhua has for the cock……it is disturbing.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

Great thread.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>









tandem bike 2 - YouTube


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2012)

Who the fuck Curls 150lb DB's???




			
				°º©SIL

UHA©º°;2801512 said:
			
		

>


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Who the fuck Curls 150lb DB's???




real warriors


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

Why is he dressed like Toby keith?


----------



## Saney (Apr 25, 2012)

^ Why is he doing all that leaning with a belt on?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> tandem bike 2 - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

Al has the same 10 speed ^

and the same shorts


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 25, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



This reminds me of those big dudes in prison that look intimidating but are fruity as shit lolz.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

He looks like one of the Wyyan brothers (the scary movie guys), probably a very funny dude……actually he looks like the one that had the cock through his ear at the gloryhole….


----------



## SFW (Apr 25, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



Michael Imperioli second from the right?


----------



## bdeljoose (Apr 26, 2012)

I see Joe and Ben weider are participants of this thread. I heard they have a massive thirsts for semen.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 26, 2012)

very homo


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> This thread goes to show the insatiable lust that Silhua has for the cock??????it is disturbing.





azza1971 said:


> He looks like one of the Wyyan brothers (the scary movie guys), probably a very funny dude??????actually he looks like the one that had the cock through his ear at the gloryhole???.





azza1971 said:


> *very homo*




yet you keep coming back for more..


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

>



Lol!


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Lol!




WP and Heavy


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)

Lmfao


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread smells faintly of scented candles and slow back rubs.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 27, 2012)

you offering?


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2012)




----------

